# Property



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello
What would be the best way to purchase a house in Bago City, ****** OCC. I am married to a Filipina and it could go in her name.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Make sue the land that this house sits on is in her name, the house can be in both of your names. If anything happened to her, you get usufruct of the house until you decease. After, it, the land and house, would go to your children if you have them.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks but that does not really answer my question?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

natbakinfo said:


> Hello
> What would be the best way to purchase a house in Bago City, ****** OCC. I am married to a Filipina and it could go in her name.


Your question is a bit broad. It will be your filipina wife who will be making the purchase even if it is you that will be financing it. It would be best if you keep your distance as it can damatically effect the purchase price. There are housing loans available but generally they are very high interest and short period 10-15% over 10 years. Buying a house in the Philippines is nothing like buying a house in a western country. Generally cash rules and any agent is out to rip you off. The price you pay the agent may bare no relationship to what the agent pays the owner. Most house purchases are done by word of mouth or just driving around looking for for sale signs. You rarely see the big estate agent type signage. Beware of schemes to get around foreigners not being allowed to own property. They are just that scheme of which none work. Foreigners are not allowed to own land or have any control of lane in the Philippines. You can own the building but not the land it stands on. If you are that worried the only option is to purchase a condo.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks, I can not ask for more details as it wold be regarded as advertising


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Make sue the land that this house sits on is in her name, the house can be in both of your names. If anything happened to her, you get usufruct of the house until you decease. After, it, the land and house, would go to your children if you have them.


The order of succession are,

1. Legitimate children or descendants

2. Illegitimate children or descendants

3. Legitimate parents or ascendants

4. Illegitimate parents

5. Surviving spouse

6. Brothers and sisters, nephews and nieces

7. Other collateral relatives up to the 5th degree

8. The State.

So surviving spouse is 5th in line to inherit.


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

All I asked was HOW would i go about in finding a house? But never mind.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

natbakinfo said:


> All I asked was HOW would i go about in finding a house? But never mind.


I thought I had explained that, you ask around or drive up and down looking for a house that has a sign on the porch that it is for sale. People will often put a small sign on a electricity pole a bit like a have you seen this cat. You are dealing with a third world country don't expect it to be in any way organised.


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually you asked the best way to purchase but what ever you do get a good attorney involved a lot of times the person selling the house doesn't have clear title to the land or house or you have tenants


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

natbakinfo said:


> All I asked was HOW would i go about in finding a house? But never mind.


We used the internet, and then visited the places we were interested in.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I thought I had explained that, you ask around or drive up and down looking for a house that has a sign on the porch that it is for sale. People will often put a small sign on a electricity pole a bit like a have you seen this cat. You are dealing with a third world country don't expect it to be in any way organised.


That's how we found the lot we are going to build on. Also just word-of-mouth as it seems there are no real estate places like we are used to.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> That's how we found the lot we are going to build on. Also just word-of-mouth as it seems there are no real estate places like we are used to.
> 
> Fred


Actually Fred there are. Probably depends where u are


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Actually Fred there are. Probably depends where u are


Thank You, I stand corrected. Guess just not out in the sticks where I am. There may be some in Iloilo proper, never bothered to look there. The Asawa is a retired broker in the Manila area but she grew up in this area and knows it so I let her take complete lead in this matter.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Thank You, I stand corrected. Guess just not out in the sticks where I am. There may be some in Iloilo proper, never bothered to look there. The Asawa is a retired broker in the Manila area but she grew up in this area and knows it so I let her take complete lead in this matter.
> 
> Fred


Wise decision. She should know


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

natbakinfo said:


> All I asked was HOW would i go about in finding a house? But never mind.


As has been said, the best way is to be here...drive, walk, go in someway around the area you are interested in....you will see posters on phone polls, signage about what is available...I found the house I presently live in through word of mouth from a friend (Filipino) . We are presently looking for a larger house, I notified my friends here to look and my wife is riding around on her scooter looking for signs. 

Realizing that initially coming from another country that might be impossible unless you know somebody to do it for you....you can use the internet or even a real estate broker...just understand, a broker will most probably do nothing and charge a lot.

Its probably not what you want to hear but its the truth


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also further truth here is that when they see you, a Caucasian, they see $$$ in their eyes and can and will jack up the price on the property. It would always be best to let your wife do the initial contact and any negotiations.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Also further truth here is that when they see you, a Caucasian, they see $$$ in their eyes and can and will jack up the price on the property. It would always be best to let your wife do the initial contact and any negotiations.


That's true...doesn't have to be a Caucasian but a foreigner I. General. They do it to Filipino who have been abroad


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> Also further truth here is that when they see you, a Caucasian, they see $$$ in their eyes and can and will jack up the price on the property. It would always be best to let your wife do the initial contact and any negotiations.


I assume this may also include rental property?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jim151 said:


> I assume this may also include rental property?


I've said it before and now say it again. As soon as they know a "Kano" is involved, it immediately gets more costly and more expensive. Best to get prices & terms locked down before you appear.

Fred


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the things I did upon buying land and building my house was to get my attorney to draw up a lease agreement between my wife and I giving me a lease for 40 years. That way if the marriage goes south I still have the house and land to live on.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

gmarlatt said:


> One of the things I did upon buying land and building my house was to get my attorney to draw up a lease agreement between my wife and I giving me a lease for 40 years. That way if the marriage goes south I still have the house and land to live on.


It doesn't work, as per the Philippine family code you and your wife are considdered a single entity so you would be leasing from yourself which of course you can't do.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

kashmartinez said:


> seeking for a loan? You might want to search loan solutions ph. Money is easy at loansolutions. Thanks!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I love spam....spam lite actually.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spam*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I love spam....spam lite actually.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


You ain't lying I forgot to buy a couple cans this month, I couldn't imagine all the varieties now stateside.

Back on topic, I couldn't imagine trying to get a child out of the Philippines, at the time I tried to get my two adopted kids out they mentioned to me the easiest way was to adopt an abandoned child...ugh, I also tried to hire a lawyer out of Guam, he told me I'd be better off hiring a lawyer in the Philippines due to costs, I would have had to cover all his costs in Manila.

That's US law, it's tough.


----------

